# Deal Extreme 4x4 Update!



## Corpsez (Jul 29, 2009)

Just recieved my 4x4. I think deal extreme is starting to sell a different brand of mefferts clone because I don't recall anyone saying it came in a QJ box.http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19208
I think it was a great deal. I got it for $9.90 from deal extreme with free shipping. It arrived in about 10 days.


----------



## imaghost (Jul 29, 2009)

I thought they were the same...
I don't own either one so I wouldn't know


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 29, 2009)

imaghost said:


> I thought they were the same...
> I don't own either one so I wouldn't know



One is smaller.. The one at deal extreme was supposed to be the normal mefferts clone as they call it, but I ended up getting the "new" smaller version with a white core.


----------



## imaghost (Jul 29, 2009)

Either way, I would rather have it than my Eastsheen.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 29, 2009)

Corpsez said:


> I just recieved what was supposed to be a black mefferts clone from deal extreme. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19208
> 
> But guess what I got instead?!?! It is the new cube4you small 4x4 that comes in a QJ box. This cube also has a white core. I was pretty surprised when I opened my package. Here is what I got. http://cube4you.com/455_New-4x4x4-Cube-with-tiles(Black).html I think it was a great deal. I got it for $9.90 from deal extreme with free shipping. It arrived in about 10 days.



I wonder what i'll get?? I placed my order just before you did. Mines still on its way though. Is it any good???


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 29, 2009)

.

I just got my QJ 4x4 from cube4you, and i love it so far.
I should have gotten it off DX.


----------



## Konsta (Jul 29, 2009)

Corpsez said:


> imaghost said:
> 
> 
> > I thought they were the same...
> ...



Would you mind telling the measurments of your cube?

And yes, I got the same cube from DX, I think they just have a wrong picture on their page. And my cube is excatly the same size as Mefferts that I also have.


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 29, 2009)

Konsta said:


> Corpsez said:
> 
> 
> > imaghost said:
> ...



I did not get the mefferts clone from deal extreme. Instead, they gave me the smaller 4x4 that just came out on cube4you witht he white core. My cube came in a white box that had QJ punched in it.


----------



## Konsta (Jul 29, 2009)

Corpsez said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > Corpsez said:
> ...



Yes, yes. I have the exact same cube that you. Ordered from DX too. White box, QJ-holes on 2 opposite sides. Also one yellow corner tile has a QJ.
But could you kindly tell me the measurements, because I'm pretty sure you don't have a smaller cube. But if you do, then it's a news.
It should be


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 29, 2009)

Konsta said:


> Corpsez said:
> 
> 
> > Konsta said:
> ...



I read that these are smaller than the mefferts brands. I'm not sure if you misunderstood me, but mine and yours are the same size. I was comparing it to the mefferts/mefferts clone.


----------



## Konsta (Jul 30, 2009)

Corpsez said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > Corpsez said:
> ...



Pff..
Ok, let's make this very clear:
This is what we both bought: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19208
This is what we both got: http://www.cube4you.com/455_New-4x4x4-Cube-with-tiles(Black).html
It is excatly the same size as this: http://www.cube4you.com/442_Mefferts-Original-Master-Cube-with-tiles(Black).html

Both are 65 x 65 x 65mm (well, I got 66mm without tiles and 70mm with tiles, but that's not important, only that they are the same size).

This is the small cube: http://www.cube4you.com/502_New-little-6cm-4x4x4-Cube(Black).html
It is 60 x 60 x 60mm and its brand is also QJ.

So, this is the Mefferts clone, also known as Clefferts.
I think it's important that you tell us what size your cube is, so that people don't go and buy 'small 4x4x4' from DX and get normal size.
But if your cube is infact 60x60x60mm, then I want to buy another cube from DX. Just have to contact them first.


----------



## Kolraz (Jul 30, 2009)

So you both got the clefferts and not the smaller one?

I ordered a week ago and I'm hoping I get what i expected...


----------



## joep109 (Jul 30, 2009)

I also ordered the DX 4x4. And when it came it had the QJ white package:confused:


----------



## Konsta (Jul 30, 2009)

Kolraz said:


> So you both got the clefferts and not the smaller one?
> 
> I ordered a week ago and I'm hoping I get what i expected...


Yes, I believe we both got Clefferts. At least I'm sure I got it.
You're expecting to get Clefferts? I hope so..



joep109 said:


> I also ordered the DX 4x4. And when it came it had the QJ white package:confused:



Clefferts seems to be QJ brand? You probably have 1 yellow corner tile, that has QJ on it.


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 30, 2009)

I hope I don't get the small cube. I ordered my DX 4x4 and it was sent out 2 days ago. I want the bigger one.


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 30, 2009)

Kolraz said:


> So you both got the clefferts and not the smaller one?
> 
> I ordered a week ago and I'm hoping I get what i expected...



I got the small 4x4 eastsheen size one. I actually like it even though I have never tried a normal sized mefferts/cloned mefferts.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm really confused now. 



joep109 said:


> I also ordered the DX 4x4. And when it came it had the QJ white package:confused:



The clefferts is 65mm. Correct?
The new QJ cube is 60mm - same as ES. Correct?
Both of these cubes come in QJ boxes? Correct?
"Clefferts" has black core??
"New" QJ cube has white core??



cookingfat said:


> I hope I don't get the small cube. I ordered my DX 4x4 and it was sent out 2 days ago. I want the bigger one.



I don't mind, I just want it delivered!!! Only shipped yesterday after two weeks!!!


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jul 30, 2009)

ok . i got i a little confused here. can you get 60mm QJ from dealextreme ?


----------



## Konsta (Jul 30, 2009)

Corpsez said:


> Kolraz said:
> 
> 
> > So you both got the clefferts and not the smaller one?
> ...


Does your cube have a thick tiles on it?



oskarasbrink said:


> ok . i got i a little confused here. can you get 60mm QJ from dealextreme ?


I'm a bit confused too right now. But I would say you'll get normal size Clefferts from DX. That's what I got couple days ago.



jamesdeanludlow said:


> I'm really confused now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My cube has a white core, but it's definately bigger than eastsheen. 66mm to be exact and with tiles 70mm. So I would say, Clefferts has a white core.
Also, 60mm cube doesn't have thick tiles on it, like Mefferts and Clefferts.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 30, 2009)

I think I just need to sit back, relax, and wait for the Hong Kong Post and Royal Mail to do their business. When they come I'll try and put some pics on of what I get.


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 30, 2009)

Ok. This is what I recieved. I put it next to a 3x3 to show comparison in size along with the box it came in. The upper left yellow tile has the letters QJ in it. This is the link I bought this cube from: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19208


----------



## Konsta (Jul 30, 2009)

Corpsez said:


> Ok. This is what I recieved. I put it next to a 3x3 to show comparison in size along with the box it came in. The upper left yellow tile has the letters QJ in it. This is the link I bought this cube from: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19208



Looks like normal size (65mm) to me. And it looks in every way the same (surprisingly) as my cube. 
So, no small 4x4's from DX.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 30, 2009)

So its just the core changed from black to white??


----------



## Konsta (Jul 30, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> So its just the core changed from black to white??



I have never heard that Clefferts has a black core. Where did you get this information?
My Mefferts has a black core, though.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 30, 2009)

Konsta said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > So its just the core changed from black to white??
> ...



I thought the mefferts and clefferts were near identical. I assumed they had the same core. I assumed wrong then ha ha.


----------



## Konsta (Jul 30, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...



I don't know any better either  But it seems like both QJ's (65mm and 60mm) has a white core.
I want that 60mm cube too. Somehow I want to think it will magically improve my times that are quite bad


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 30, 2009)

Konsta said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Konsta said:
> ...



Ha ha. Thats why i'm buying this one.


----------



## Konsta (Jul 30, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...



Well, if you don't have Mefferts yet(like I had), then I'm sure it will improve your times


----------



## Kolraz (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeh that picture definately looks like a 65mm one. Mine was only dispatched a couple of days ago and I placed the order a week and a half ago. 

When I recieve it I'll probably post a pic although I suspect it will just be the same as everyone elses Clefferts.


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2009)

Umm... So am I right in thinking that QJ = Cleffert's with tiles?

I just bought one off a local stall yesterday. It DOESN'T have "QJ" on any of the tiles as far as I can tell. But it did come in a white box with "QJ" cuttings on two opposite sides, exactly like the one in the picture a few posts above, even has the same seal that has the same Chinese characters and says "QJ Magic Cube".

Oh, and mine is black with a black core :confused: Someone mind telling me what I got?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 30, 2009)

I've got exactly what Konsta has described and it appears that Corpsez has got exactly what Konsta described.

I'm fairly certain that we all didn't receive the wrong item.

Corpsez: Do you even have an eastsheen? If so, did you compare the DX Cleffert's cube to the ES cube and notice that they're not the same size?


----------



## Ellis (Jul 30, 2009)

blah said:


> Umm... So am I right in thinking that QJ = Cleffert's with tiles?
> 
> I just bought one off a local stall yesterday. It DOESN'T have "QJ" on any of the tiles as far as I can tell. But it did come in a white box with "QJ" cuttings on two opposite sides, exactly like the one in the picture a few posts above, even has the same seal that has the same Chinese characters and says "QJ Magic Cube".
> 
> Oh, and mine is black with a black core :confused: Someone mind telling me what I got?



Just a normal mefferts clone.

I haven't seen these cubes before. So theres:

-Mefferts clone
-Mefferts clone with white core
-Mini Mefferts clone 

Doesn't really matter what box the come in. They are the same cube other than minor differences in tiles (and size of course for the last one).


----------



## Vulosity (Jul 31, 2009)

This dude, Rob, has the same problem. He got a Black Meffert's 4x4 FROM Meffert's and the black cube has a white core. Is this another reason to believe that Meffert's and QJ are from the same factory?


----------



## Jai (Jul 31, 2009)

I believe that the OEM for the 4x4s that Mefferts sells is QunJia, meaning that these cubes that you guys have been calling the Mefferts Clone may actually be the same cubes that QunJia ships out to Mefferts to sell.


----------



## foxdi (Jul 31, 2009)

i want the 6cm x 6cm ones .

i have a broken mefferts 4x4 ( black core )
those in mefferts webpage

i have a stickered clone i got from c4u ( black core ) http://www.cube4you.com/427_New-4x4x4-Cube(Black).html

i hope this would give a clearer view , these 2 4x4 was bought around 2-3 months ago though .

i want the 6cm ones that cube4you website recently put up . 

so is the dealextreme`s one a 6 cm ones or ? .

P.S ) the one in the picture is the bigger ones like mefferts  .


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 31, 2009)

foxdi said:


> i want the 6cm x 6cm ones .
> 
> i have a broken mefferts 4x4 ( black core )
> those in mefferts webpage
> ...



I was mistaken. Deal extreme only sells meffert clones by QJ.


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeh, My Meffert's Clone arrived today and it is the normal size. It's a White one and it's got a White core.

This cube is amazing I can't recommend it enough. =)


----------



## rubiknerd11 (Sep 16, 2009)

Theree is no such thing as a mefferts clone that term was invented off of youtube but everyone later discovered that the name brand was actually QJ and then they later released a smaller version that is the same size as the eastsheen. So basically the QJ is the mefferts clone.


----------

